# XBOX Gentoo???

## GurliGebis

Will there ever be a XBOX Gentoo?

----------

## pjp

An Alpha version didn't exist until someone created it, so I'm guessing someone with an XBox will have to do the port.  I'm also guessing this won't be the core dev team.

----------

## oniq

Donate an xbox to me and I'll give it a try.. or play lots of Halo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Craigo

Pfft.. why really bother with a xbox..

Off topic:

Only 5 more days for GTA: Vice City for the PS2!!!!!!!!!

*ahem*   :Smile: 

-/Craigo/-

----------

## MBCook

If you have a modified xbox, then it should work just about perfectly. Realize that the XBox is almost identicle to a PC. You'd probably want to make your own kernel, but it should be doable if you just follow the instructions on the xbox-linux website for install mandrake or anything else to see any little gotchas you might run into. Remember, that there won't be an official port of gentoo unless there is want, and since you need to chip your xbox right now, I doubt there will ever be much. Now when they figure out how to run unsigned bianaries/sign them then you'll see alot of things ported to the xbox.

----------

## phong

An XBox is worth the bother!  For less than 200 bucks you get a nicely packaged, well-equiped, set-top PC.

MODERATOR NOTE: Discussion of MOD chips is one of those things that has the potential to get these forums in trouble.  If you want to discuss such things further, please do so elsewhere.

----------

## taskara

 *phong wrote:*   

> MODERATOR NOTE: Discussion of MOD chips is one of those things that has the potential to get these forums in trouble. If you want to discuss such things further, please do so elsewhere.

 

move the forum Down Under - mod-chips are perfectly LEGAL here!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kumba

I thought I'd point out this appears to be a duplicate thread.  The older thread exists in Alternate Architectures named "Gentoo on the Xbox?".  One user on there appears to have gotten Gentoo running on an XBox already.

--Kumba

----------

